# Sarah Stirk - Corrrr



## Jensen (Feb 1, 2013)

This girl has got a fantastic body - sorry any ladies in web land. But she's got a cracking figure and a lovely pair of legs, although facially I can't quite work it out.

Professionally I think she's a very good presenter, very good knowledge and enthusiastic. She's also a pretty good golfer who plays off 7. I think she's a better presenter than Di Stewart/Dougharty.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 1, 2013)

doesn't do it for me on the looks side but as a presenter she's decent enough although being a sexist pig I would rather a bloke doing it, same with footy and seeing females presenting on games... just looks wrong. Man I am old fashioned lol

apologies to the female members by the way, no offence intended.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2013)

Jensen said:



			This girl has got a fantastic body - sorry any ladies in web land. But she's got a cracking figure and a lovely pair of legs, *although facially I can't quite work it out*.

Professionally I think she's a very good presenter, very good knowledge and enthusiastic. She's also a pretty good golfer who plays off 7. I think she's a better presenter than Di Stewart/Dougharty.
		
Click to expand...

Weird puppet-like hair and asymmetrical face...


----------



## Joff (Feb 1, 2013)

Love to take a drop from her hazard etc etc


----------



## Coatsy79 (Feb 1, 2013)

This thread is useless without pictures :rofl:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 1, 2013)

Her face looks like a false one that she attaches before going on film.  Agree about her legs though.  

Pervy sexist mode = Off


----------



## drawboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! she does it for me big time.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 1, 2013)

She's got her own website http://www.sarahstirk.com/


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 1, 2013)

edited for decency


----------



## JPH (Feb 1, 2013)

No bad


----------



## drawboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Hands up if you can see two of her outstanding features


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 1, 2013)

erm, no comment


----------



## rosecott (Feb 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			ok, I retract my 1st post.... I would
		
Click to expand...

I can remember the days when moderators were fine usptanding non-sexist men - men you could look up to.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 1, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Hands up if you can see two of her outstanding features





Click to expand...

Is that the 2 knuckles on her left hand......


----------



## drawboy (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a post somewhere about the changes to our society.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 1, 2013)

I meant I would love to play golf with her Rosecott, your mind must be making up alternatives 

I dont know about upstanding but I try my best. I have amended my previous post to remain PC


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't see it myself. Amanda Balionis(sp?) from PGATour today is much more like it :thup:


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Don't see it myself. Amanda Balionis(sp?) from PGATour today is much more like it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is she the 1 who was on an exercise bike whilst making smoothie @ the Humana tourney the other week?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2013)

Think Sarah plays out of Studley Wood (or use to) andf as luck has it we have a reciprical agreement with them. Happy to go up and do some scouting in the name of forum research


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 1, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Don't see it myself. Amanda Balionis(sp?) from PGATour today is much more like it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

or Holly Sonders (Golf Channel)


----------



## drawboy (Feb 1, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			or Holly Sonders (Golf Channel)





Click to expand...

She'll have had more surgery than Michael Jackson though. Whereas our Sarah is all pure british pie.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 1, 2013)

I like Sarah, I like Di but which is better only one way to find out...
.....get rid of the boring b.....s and let them present the golf.


----------



## Fader (Feb 1, 2013)

Got to admit Sarah Stirk does absolutley nothing for me in the slightest. Di was better imo, but still some better ones than that out there, I came across a young lady golfer named Blair O'neill now she's quite fine but i wouldn't mind a round with Mel Reid, she could even persuade me to play golf with her.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2013)

Golf came on teh other night, Sarah was talking over a nice sunny panoramic that was being shown, the camera went back to the studio, just in time for Ms stirk to annouce isn't that a beautiful sight, with the studio camera angle upon her, it surely was.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sarah Stirk? Yes please, ding dong.


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 1, 2013)

drawboy said:



			She'll have had more surgery than Michael Jackson though. Whereas our Sarah is all pure british pie.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose you're right if your into that trans-gender look. Whatever floats you're...................!!!!


----------



## user2009 (Feb 1, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Sarah Stirk? Yes please, ding dong.
		
Click to expand...

Too right, some very picky and some very fibbing characters on here


----------



## hovis (Feb 1, 2013)

if only holly willabooby played golf!


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 1, 2013)

hovis said:



			if only holly willabooby played golf!
		
Click to expand...

And how would she do that? From Address as soon as she started her backswing she'd fall flat on her face, mind you she'd be cushioned  on impact


----------



## Fader (Feb 1, 2013)

Problem with Sarah Stirk the more I look at her the more I find the unattractiveness of her in my eyes is purely above the shoulder level,nothing a light switch can't fix I guess.

Mind you my ideal fourball Mel Reid, Gulbis and O'Neill be good to play around with them then afterwards we could actually head out to the links to go play a round 


Apologies to lady forum members, but its late and well thats all I got excuse wise.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 2, 2013)

Fader said:



			, I came across a young lady golfer named Blair O'neill .
		
Click to expand...


Dear oh dear


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Suppose you're right if your into that trans-gender look. Whatever floats you're...................!!!!

Click to expand...

+1, Di was far more attractive for me, but I didn't enjoy either of them as presenters, just felt like it was a PC box-ticking exercise.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 2, 2013)

hovis said:



			if only holly willabooby played golf!
		
Click to expand...

Daft, Hollow Wallabys don't play sport


----------



## Fader (Feb 2, 2013)

GeeTee said:



			Dear oh dear 

Click to expand...

Whats wrong with a bit of Blair O'Neal


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 2, 2013)

Fader said:



			Whats wrong with a bit of Blair O'Neal
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong BUT read you're previous post VERY VERY carefully. :clap:

ps: lucky bugger if its true


----------



## drawboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Just a few more pic's of the gorge Miss Stirk





What a pair of pins





Lovely.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't get the hair cut. Naff. It just is.


----------



## Fader (Feb 2, 2013)

My previous post is only wrong to those that perceive it or read it that but I'm claiming innocence on grounds of now provided photographic evidence.  

Sarah stirk seriously needs her Barnett cut into a modern style as it frames her face in a way that's just not attractive.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Just a few more pic's of the gorge Miss Stirk





What a pair of pins





Lovely.
		
Click to expand...


[video=youtube;4p_cXfdz8Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p_cXfdz8Hw[/video]:thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fader said:



			My previous post is only wrong to those that perceive it or read it that but I'm claiming innocence on grounds of now provided photographic evidence.  

Sarah stirk seriously needs her Barnett cut into a modern style as it frames her face in a way that's just not attractive.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? Or are you a Nicky Clarke? Never should such words be uttered by a man...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Are you serious? Or are you a Nicky Clarke? Never should such words be uttered by a man...
		
Click to expand...


the way you & drawboy are going on you must like them butch in Leeds


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 2, 2013)

How very dare you. I think she's a belter, plus she would kick my ass all over the course. And I would welcome it.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			How very dare you. I think she's a belter, plus she would kick my ass all over the course. And I would welcome it.
		
Click to expand...


she'd do more than that to your ass:thup:  whatever floats your boat


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

we had this same debate over 12 months ago and the consensus was she looked like a tranny!,and my view hasn't changed much,plastic hair,and a blokes face and presents in the wooden school of presenting,george or charlie from sky sports news ANYTIME over 5 o'clock shadow stirk


----------



## user2009 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



6inchcup said:



			we had this same debate over 12 months ago and the consensus was she looked like a tranny!,and my view hasn't changed much,plastic hair,and a blokes face and presents in the wooden school of presenting,george or charlie from sky sports news ANYTIME over 5 o'clock shadow stirk
		
Click to expand...

Different league them 2 though, Can't beat the original and still the best Kirsty G, though Millie, Hayley and Natalie aren't far behind.

Also, I'll throw in Susanna Reid, brightens up my breakfast she does.


----------



## Fader (Feb 3, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Are you serious? Or are you a Nicky Clarke? Never should such words be uttered by a man...
		
Click to expand...

Deadly serious, I just don't like women with a Barnett that looks like a mans syrup, with the boat race of an old C&A's male model mannequin. 

Prefer my women to look like well women and less butch than Sean sorry Sarah Stirk. As for her presenting skills I kind of get the impression she's more of a token PC gesture. The coverage and golf conversation flows better when Rob Lee presents it or even Livingston. But if they want a female presenter then IMO better to follow the US channels model and get an ex ladies tour player to do it, as they would have far more insight to offer the coverage and conversation regardless of whether they are hot or not, simply would be someone knowledgeable


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



user2009 said:



			Different league them 2 though, Can't beat the original and still the best Kirsty G, though Millie, Hayley and Natalie aren't far behind.

Also, I'll throw in Susanna Reid, brightens up my breakfast she does. 

Click to expand...

Agree totally with Kirsty, but don't forget the original in the shape of the lovely Anna Walker.


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



wrighty1874 said:



			Agree totally with Kirsty, but don't forget the original in the shape of the lovely Anna Walker.
		
Click to expand...

didnt she run the Rovers Return in Wetherfield?


----------



## MarkA (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

i would!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



MarkA said:



			i would!
		
Click to expand...

What ,,? Run the Rovers Return ?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

Laura Davis is far better looking imo


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



patricks148 said:



			Laura Davis is far better looking imo

Click to expand...

Wash your eyes out with carbolic soap


----------



## Jensen (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



patricks148 said:



			Laura Davis is far better looking imo

Click to expand...

Now that's definitely a bloke in drag


----------



## MarkA (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



bladeplayer said:



			What ,,? Run the Rovers Return ?

Click to expand...

if Sarah was bent over the bar!


----------



## MarkA (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



GreiginFife said:



			Wash your eyes out with carbolic soap 

Click to expand...

Shouldve gone to specsavers


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

I love the hypocrisy of Sky Sports where they fire Andy Grey and Richard keys for being sexist.  Yet all their female presenters are very attractive and you kind of know were not just chosen for their sporting knowledge.  

I'm not saying that they are there just on looks as many of them are very knowledgeable.  But if they had a choice between a fugly bird and and the ones they have, both of which have the roughly the same knowledge and experience, you can see which way they go.  See Sky Sports news for evidence. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1321635-10-favorite-sky-sports-ladies-past-and-present 

Oh, and Sarak Stirk, Sky Sports certainly know their demographic audience for golf and what the majority of them would like to see.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

On the fugly or good looking presenter argument, the broadcaster, whoever they may be, will generally always pick the pretty girl or the handsome man, as they want some eye candy to draw in the viewers.

How many viewers would a program on diving (Splash) draw in if it was some fat bloke in budgie smugglers talking about and displaying the dives rather than Tom Daly.

Back on topic, what about Waynetta Slob doing Ms Stirk's job, extreme example I know but you see my point.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



Khamelion said:



			Back on topic, what about Waynetta Slob doing Ms Stirk's job, extreme example I know but you see my point.
		
Click to expand...

"Welcome back to coverage of the Phoenix Open.  I am smoking a fag".     I have this mental image of Sky's studio as Isleworth now being inhabited by the brilliant Kathy Burke in that character.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



Paul_Stewart said:



			"Welcome back to coverage of the Phoenix Open.  I am smoking a fag".     I have this mental image of Sky's studio as Isleworth now being inhabited by the brilliant Kathy Burke in that character.
		
Click to expand...

Ms Stirk is quite demure and lady like as she sits in the chair, granted her dress rides up a little bit, but could you imagine Waynetta "Ere Wayne that spainsh blerk, stavros what's his name just got a hole in one" and at the same time doing the Basic Instinct leg cross  finishing with "now that is a hole in one"


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

I think I am about to be copiously sick


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



Hacker Khan said:



			I love the hypocrisy of Sky Sports where they fire Andy Grey and Richard keys for being sexist.  Yet all their female presenters are very attractive and you kind of know were not just chosen for their sporting knowledge.  

I'm not saying that they are there just on looks as many of them are very knowledgeable.  But if they had a choice between a fugly bird and and the ones they have, both of which have the roughly the same knowledge and experience, you can see which way they go.  See Sky Sports news for evidence. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1321635-10-favorite-sky-sports-ladies-past-and-present 

Oh, and Sarak Stirk, Sky Sports certainly know their demographic audience for golf and what the majority of them would like to see.
		
Click to expand...

5 words for you.... Claire Tomlinson and Vicky Gomersall....


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

There is a major difference between the appearance of a presenter on a show and one of the presenters talking about [Edit] the [Edit] of a colleague in public.    Having worked at Sky for a time albeit on another sport, even I knew all about the appalling behaviour those two had been up to for years at Isleworth.  The general consensus of opinion was that it had taken that long for action to be taken.   Ultimately it was something to do with Keys slagging off Rupert Murdoch in some way.  Next day, the video editing suite was locked down and apparently a handful of senior editors were in there looking for proof of Keys and Gray's wrong doing so they could get them out.  Which they did.

But back to the original subject.  Sarah Stirk is seriously fit.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



GreiginFife said:



			5 words for you.... Claire Tomlinson and Vicky Gomersall....
		
Click to expand...

Claire Tomlinson, nowt wrong with her, I wouldn't crawl over her to get to you and as for Vicky Gomersall, very very nice.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



Khamelion said:



			Claire Tomlinson, nowt wrong with her, I wouldn't crawl over her to get to you and as for Vicky Gomersall, very very nice.
		
Click to expand...

Ye Whit?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:















edited for decency
		
Click to expand...

Must admit I'd never seen the appeal until now!! 

Would still do a swap for Ballionis though!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*



GreiginFife said:



			5 words for you.... Claire Tomlinson and Vicky Gomersall....
		
Click to expand...

Forget that...

Clare Balding... PWAOORH


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sarah Stirk - Corr*

Not a great fan - a bit too much self-knowingly pretty (see #65 above and glam shots on her website); rather earnest in her questioning, and stilted/prompted on the presenting front.  Tries really hard I think to be 'one of the lads' but it doesn't really work.  That said - the lass fills an otherwise empty space most pleasingly.

BTW - I could say almost EXACTLY the same as above (substituting 'handsome' for 'pretty') about some bloke presenters who also don't do it for me (please keep Garth Crooks off my TV screen - pleeeeeze)


----------

